# High Flyers



## outcold00

Anybody else raise these birds. If so, what breed and how well do they perform? I raise Serbian highflyers. Last year they performed very well. My old birds would fly anywhere from 4 to 10 hours depending on the weather. The young ones would go up in the clouds for for a couple of hours. I didnt lose much of them. I cant wait for the weather to break so I can enjoy them.


----------



## kaftar

*Highflyers*

Hi,

I raise and fly Persian Highflyers. The best time i have got from my birds was just over 9 hours in october of last year and it was dark already and i almost lost my bird. They are the best birds i ever had and i love them and can' t wait until the weather warms up and start flying them again.


----------



## outcold00

do these birds tumble or roll?


----------



## kaftar

Tumble only and usualy when the fly above their loft after a few hours they start tumbling alot until they land. Here is a video of one of the members here that has some Persian highflyers.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XblwfuSiDg


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Hello !  

In addition to my racing pigeons, which I sometimes take a little too seriously, I also have a breed of High Fliers which I created on my own. My original base stock was imported from Bosnia, but since I have owned them I have blended a number of breeds into my orignal foundation stock in order to build a whole new breed. The fancier that I had gotten my original stock from, had stated that he had crossed in various high flying breeds in order to accomplish what he liked. 

How do they fly ? The most memorable occasion was when I left them out at 4:00PM and they flew through the night until about 8:30AM Oddly enough, some of my breeding was to slow that time down in order to train my YB racers to fly 3 or 4 hours. That never totally worked, because at some point the two breeds would separate. I have experimented with their homing ability, and I did have one make a 75 mile training toss..... But, I have since been breeding purely for their high flying performance, much like I have bred my racers for their racing ability. In many respects, I have found it a much more simple task to breed a great high flier, then to breed a great racing pigeon. As there are many more factors involved in breeding a great racer. There is the pure speed, the homing ability, the willingness to break from a flock, the various distances, etc. etc.


----------



## outcold00

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Hello !
> 
> I did have one make a 75 mile training toss.....


Wow thats pretty cool. Do your highfliers have crest?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Nope....no crests here. They look alot like your normal non-crested high flier.


----------



## outcold00




----------



## outcold00




----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the photos, Outcold! Very pretty birds! 

Terry


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

Im interested in some pure white pearl eyed highfliers once i get a loft back up in MN. i used to raise iranian(persian) highfliers and tipplers, but i got was 7 hours with a spot every hours, longer without seeing them.


----------



## ezemaxima

I wonder if you can succesfully cross breed hi flyers with racing homers to gain some homing ability and still able to fly for long periods of time......


----------



## Matt D.

ezemaxima said:


> I wonder if you can succesfully cross breed hi flyers with racing homers to gain some homing ability and still able to fly for long periods of time......


I bet you could if you breed the homers to the highflyers and then breed that back to highflyers. You would get alot of the highflyer blood left and with a good amount of homing instinct. But I have no highflyers or any highflyer experience. Just what I think would work.


----------



## outcold00

ezemaxima said:


> I wonder if you can succesfully cross breed hi flyers with racing homers to gain some homing ability and still able to fly for long periods of time......


Its been tried before. The birds we have today have all been crossbread at one point.


----------



## ND Cooper

Very Nice birds! ND Cooper


----------



## sgtpouter

*talkin bout highflyers*

where can i buy them


----------



## outcold00

sgtpouter said:


> where can i buy them


Contact some of these guys on this web page www.serbianhighflier.com

Good Luck


----------



## BojanMihailovic

*Serbian Highflyers*

Hi Dragi,
Sorry about web site, is getting new look.
Will be done soon.
I am having good year with birds.
My young are flying 8hr-12hrs, some are flaying over 13-hr's.
I change way of training young birds completely.
It works perfect.
Say hello to your father.
Sincerely,
Bojan Mihailovic.


----------



## steved888

hello, I live behind a used car lot in Philadelphia, the old owner raised show pigeons, he move out about 6 months ago and I know he sold all his pigeons, one has returned and has been around for a few days, I have no idea what to do, can you help me? I am sending a picture of it.
thankyou,


----------



## Ken do_Mace

Keep it and take a good care of it dude. This is an Oriental Frill, I guess.


----------



## 95SPORTSTER

Hi Dan, Love my Serbians but really love my Iranians. Been a tough year tree crashed into my loft killed some birds and let all of them out. Raccoon killed 34 birds add in the bop and I am down from 0ver 40 birds to 10. Only 3 serbian hens and one cock (lucky for him LOL) 2 Iranian cocks and 1 hen (what a flyer love to watch her tumble up!) 1 bronze shaksharli cock and 1 black white and bronze Ukranian hen. But hey such is life flying ! It was awesome to see when they all would fly. I had the 10 Srb, 8 shaks, 10 Uks and 6 Iranians plus yb's from all before the **** and hawk attacks. Now have them locked down although they look depressed about being cooped up and they even found a way out through the wire courtesy of a weasel (forgot about him he got 6) but considering I lost my job and have no electricity I will breed up some before shutting down for the winter and look to fly in the spring.


----------



## Pijlover

outcold00 said:


> Anybody else raise these birds. If so, what breed and how well do they perform? I raise Serbian highflyers. Last year they performed very well. My old birds would fly anywhere from 4 to 10 hours depending on the weather. The young ones would go up in the clouds for for a couple of hours. I didnt lose much of them. I cant wait for the weather to break so I can enjoy them.


Hi
I have pakistani high flyers, they can easily fly for more than 6 hrs
One of my high flyer is real crazy, when he starts flying i never know when he's gonna comes back... I call him "forest Gump"


----------



## Armanitvrs

Do highflyers fly out of site? And how are they for avoiding the hawks? and do the american HF's roll as well? 
sorry for all the ?'s
Thanks,


----------

